# G&R A-20 mod



## seahunt (May 19, 2010)

Hello!
I have three of these purchased simply because they suit my dry hands with
aggressive knurling. They have Q5's in them and I'd like something
better but not so much that I can't hold the thing after 20 mins or so.
Is this feasible?

Regards,
Chuck Hunt

65 hits and no assistance?
Should I move to different section??


----------

